# URI Treatment?



## love2read

Is there an over-the-counter or home treatment for Upper Respiratory Infections?

We're staying with friends and they've had a bee problem in the house, so they had an exterminator over to spray the house the other day. We didn't want any of the animals exposed to the pesticide, so we had to put them all outside for about an hour. It was in the mid to upper 60s and was nice and sunny out with a light breeze. I put them in the sun to keep them warm and faced the cages so that there wouldn't be any chilly breezes blowing through the cages. Everyone seemed to be doing fine, but today I noticed a couple of the mice had the sniffles and I want to nip it in the bud before it spreads.


----------



## Laigaie

I see you're in Ohio. Since you're in the US, there are veterinary antibiotics available over the counter. For some reason, it's totally legal to have for-veterinary-use-only antibiotics in Vet Supply stores, but you can't get OTC antibiotics for humans. Anyway, look up your closest vet supply store, and ask what all kinds of antibiotics they have available. There's dosing instructions for most kinds over at http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm


----------



## love2read

Thank you so much! I believe that the feed store near me has Tetracycline.

Yeah, its pretty ridiculous how they are about meds over here. You can't even buy cough syrup without an ID. :/


----------



## Cait

Laigaie said:


> For some reason, it's totally legal to have for-veterinary-use-only antibiotics in Vet Supply stores, but you can't get OTC antibiotics for humans.


People have better lawyers


----------

